# After spending my years studying science....



## HandiAce (Nov 27, 2009)

I've realized I'm much more into gaining scientific knowledge and building and/or refining an establishment or map off all this knowledge rather than trying to apply science to research. What does this mean?

What I am saying may not truly negate research completely, I may find that there are unanswered questions that could only be discovered through a well-planned research study. At the same time, I think there might be something more up my ally than previously imagined...


----------



## dragthewaters (Feb 9, 2013)

I'm in the same position. I love learning about biology on a theoretical level, but I hate doing research. My solution is to do something else entirely. As to what that something else should be...beats me.


----------



## Madam (Apr 1, 2012)

Have you looked into epistemology, philosophy of science?


----------



## geekofalltrades (Feb 8, 2012)

This sounds somewhat similar to what I went through after getting my B.S. in Biotech. My thinking was that I should have been a biosystems engineer, not a biotechnician, because I was much more interested in taking all the nifty stuff that other people had already figured out and doing cool stuff with it than with actually slogging through research and discovering nifty stuff of my own.


----------



## Persephone (Nov 14, 2009)

HandiAce said:


> I've realized I'm much more into gaining scientific knowledge and building and/or refining an establishment or map off all this knowledge rather than trying to apply science to research. What does this mean?
> 
> What I am saying may not truly negate research completely, I may find that there are unanswered questions that could only be discovered through a well-planned research study. At the same time, I think there might be something more up my ally than previously imagined...


I relate. I would LOVE to be a physics major. I don't mind hard concepts, long problem sets, but the sheer amount of time physics majors spend in LAB just drives me insane. I hate labs with a passion. This is why I will not do physics or take anymore physics classes after this one.


----------



## bellisaurius (Jan 18, 2012)

Which level of degree are you aiming at, @HandiAce?


----------



## HandiAce (Nov 27, 2009)

bellisaurius said:


> Which level of degree are you aiming at, @_HandiAce_?


General biology with a math minor. Don't plan to use the bio, but I hear that simply having a B.S. degree is worth it. Not to mention I have no debt because I was fortunate to have parental support. 

I'm no longer interested in my original question because I don't necessarily have to pursue science as a career. My goals will be:

1. Get a job.
2. Find what I'm good/talented at.
3. Find what I enjoy doing (job or non-job related/could possibly become a job).
4. Fulfill my spiritual desires (make myself content so that I get content people in my wake).


----------



## bellisaurius (Jan 18, 2012)

Sounds like a plan. The degree, on it's own is a worthwhile goal nowadays. My point was to say that a bachelors doesn't neccessarily get you an interesting job.


----------

